

Ask HN: How would a stock-market crash affect the bitcoin exchange rate? - andy112

In the 2008 crash, the S&amp;P 500 dropped &gt;50% of its value over roughly a year[1]. If that were to happen again today, how would the price of bitcoin in USD be affected?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;finance?chdnp=1&amp;chdd=1&amp;chds=1&amp;chdv=1&amp;chvs=maximized&amp;chdeh=0&amp;chfdeh=0&amp;chdet=1384894800000&amp;chddm=983756&amp;chls=IntervalBasedLine&amp;q=INDEXSP:.INX&amp;ntsp=0&amp;ei=45mLUtD2MeSpsge-0gE
======
wmf
Bitcoin would probably gain value because people see it as "digital gold".

~~~
andy112
Is that the only significant force that would act on it, though?

------
dragonwriter
Probably depends on _why_ the stock market crashes.

